# iBook G3 -- FreeBSD Install -- USB Wireless adapter support?



## dastua (Oct 27, 2010)

Someone with experience on similar hardware?

I want to know if it is viable to install FreeBSD on an iBook G3 (PowerPC 800MHz 12'), the main focus is to get working the network hardware, also if there's someone with the same hardware and could let me know which wireless network adapter (USB) could work? Would be really appreciated.

The iBook is fully functional, was bought on eBay for less than $60, the only missing piece is the Airport card, but anyway isn't supported on FreeBSD (I think http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.1R/hardware.html#WLAN).

Thanks in advance!

 -- David A.


----------



## sossego (Nov 7, 2010)

Mods: This post needs to be in other architectures.
Dastua: Try getting on the freebsd ppc list and looking at the release information there.
Nathan and the others are very helpful in guiding new users.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 7, 2010)

"This forum discusses issues related to running FreeBSD on notebooks, laptops, and other mobile equipment." Not Intel/AMD-specific. Good enough.


----------



## sossego (Nov 8, 2010)

Fair enough.
Since PowerPC specific solutions including mobile and embedded devices are discussed on the freebsd-ppc@freebsd.org mailing list, the solution will be there.
The proper ways of configuring X, loading sound, setting up wireless, and other hardware related issues for Apple PowerPC systems are not covered by the normal Handbook and FAQs. I have an Apple iMac G4, a PowerMac G4, and a PowerMac G3. I know what I am talking about.
None of my problems with PowerPC systems had ever been solved on this forum by posting to a generalized category. You are aware of this. This has also been true for others.


----------

